# Best way to control prolactin on cycle?



## fray5 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey fellas, just researching a bit more for an upcoming cycle. I had BW done not so long ago and my prolactin levels were not out of normal range but on the upper end. So during this upcoming cycle, I want to keep it in check the best way possible. With the increase in estrogen, comes the potential of prolactin problems. What is the best bet for preventing the estro/prolactin from being a problem? I'd rather not get Dostinex and would rather go with something like adex or aromasin. But would one of those two do the trick? and thanks for the help bros! Much appreciated!


----------



## fray5 (Oct 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 15, 2010)

fray5 said:


> Hey fellas, just researching a bit more for an upcoming cycle. I had BW done not so long ago and my prolactin levels were not out of normal range but on the upper end. So during this upcoming cycle, I want to keep it in check the best way possible. With the increase in estrogen, comes the potential of prolactin problems. What is the best bet for preventing the estro/prolactin from being a problem? I'd rather not get Dostinex and would rather go with something like adex or aromasin. But would one of those two do the trick? and thanks for the help bros! Much appreciated!



Well, supposedly without the presence of estrogen, prolactin should not become an issue.

However, I am taking Adex @ 2mg ED and still have a prolactin issue. 
So I would just suck it up and get the Dostinex, I wish I would have....


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 15, 2010)

Jump on some pramipexole start at 0.25 and work your way up to 1ml/day good stuff

aromasin would be a better choice IMHO start at 12.mg/day


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

like roast said prami, or caber. chronilite why are u taking so much adex a day 2 mg is a hugh dose arimidex brother. your going to lose some muscle size with limited estrogen u no? u still look gtg though.


----------



## pyes (Oct 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> like roast said prami, or caber. chronilite why are u taking so much adex a day 2 mg is a hugh dose arimidex brother. your going to lose some muscle size with limited estrogen u no? u still look gtg though.


 
+1...chron...that is an aweful lot of adex brother.


----------



## fray5 (Oct 15, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Jump on some pramipexole start at 0.25 and work your way up to 1ml/day good stuff
> 
> aromasin would be a better choice IMHO start at 12.mg/day


 

Right now prolactin isn't an issue that's out of control or anything so if i got the aromasin and ran it at 12mg/day, that would offer me sufficient protection? Lol.. I'm just trying to find a way to get out of tracking down some prami and dost. Aromasin is much easier to get hands on


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^dont use nothing but have arimidex on hand as it works better on bloating and less on gyno but aromasin works better on gyno and alot less on bloating. but if nothing is happening then dont take nothing bro. and youll only be able to tell your hyperprolactemia if u get blood work done, thats my science fair for the day lol.


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 15, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Jump on some pramipexole start at 0.25 and work your way up to 1ml/day good stuff
> 
> aromasin would be a better choice IMHO start at 12.mg/day


 
Yep,heard good things about Prami,very interesting compound when messing with tren cause it improves sleep pattern!Personnally i did order some over the counter,don't know if i'll ever get it!At worst,will have some caber canadian dom!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2010)

Aromasin first then Caber if needed. E2 control is more important.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 15, 2010)

Pramipexole is a bitch to use at first. The sides really got to me the first 2-3 weeks then I was fine. It's stronger than cabergoline and does a much better job at controlling progestin gyno than cabergoline or bromo.

Caber works very well with lower doses of 19nors (300-400mg) anything more than that and I would use prami.  .5mg E3D is standard dosing.

IF you're going to use pramipexole start at .15mg ED. Take the first dose on a friday night 2 hours before bed, it MIGHT knock you right out. You may also wake frequently during the night and it MAY take 2-3 days to get back into a "normal sleeping pattern" (thus the friday dosing). Every 3-5 days increase the dose by .5mg. If running a low dose of 19 nor the max you should need is between .25 - .50 mg ED. DOSE IT ED, if you don't the sleeping issues will start again.

The interesting thing about prami. is that it has been proven to increase natural GH. Which is a good thing.


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^thats good to no about gh and prami.


----------

